# Tomcat sehr langsam



## Phenix (7. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Tomcat Server (Version 6) installiert. Vorher hatte ich für die Serverseitigen Aufgaben PHP benutzt, würde aber jetzt gerne auf JSF mit PrimeFaces umsteigen. MEin PRoblem ist: Der Tomcat braucht ziemlich lange, bis er mir die Seite präsentiert. Ein Apache Webserver, der auf der gleichen Maschine läuft, ist sehr schnell. Woran kann das liegen? Hat der Tomcat von Hause aus zu wenig speicher? Bin für sämtliche Ideen offen. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## fastjack (7. Jan 2011)

Von Haus aus sind das 64MB. Du mußt schauen, was lange dauert. Der Start des Tomcat, der erste Aufruf der Anwendung, oder alle Aufrufe der Anwendung?


----------



## Phenix (8. Jan 2011)

Danke.

Ich habe jetzt heraus gefunden, dass gar nicht der Tomcat so langsam ist, sondern die Applikation an sich. Eine Anwendunge, die nur die Hello-World Seite anzeigt, die mit JSF erstellt wurde, wird recht schnell angezeigt. Meine richtige Webapplikation braucht lange. Im Prinzip passiert aber nicht viel, was diesen enormen Geschwindigkeitsverlust erklären würde. Der Unterschied ist, dass ich hier PrimeFaces benutze. Weiss jemand, ob das damit zusammenhängen könnte?


----------



## gman (8. Jan 2011)

fastjack hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der erste Aufruf der Anwendung, oder alle Aufrufe der Anwendung?



Das spielt wirklich eine Rolle, daher nochmal nachgefragt. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist hängt es davon ab
was du so bei den einzelnen Aufrufen treibst (langsamge DB-Abfrage, ...)?


----------



## nocturne (8. Jan 2011)

Es gibt ein Projekt in sourceforge. Den JSFTuner

Sonst kann ich dir nur empfehlen die Getter-Methoden möglichst schnell zu gestalten.
Grund:
 - bei einer Seite wird eine Getter-Methoden durchschnittlich 20 mal aufgerufen.

Also anstatt die SQL-Querys in einer Getter-Methode zu schreiben das Ergebniss zu cachen.


----------



## Phenix (10. Jan 2011)

Ok, danke für die ganzen Tipps. Dann werde ich mir jetzt mal die getter vornehmen und sonst auch mal schauen, wo noch Performance-Probleme entstehen könnten. 
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: Mit Primefaces kann das aber nichts zu tun haben, oder? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? Bin noch ganz neu in dem Sektor.


----------

